
Maths discovered or invented? - b01t
http://jackpstephens.com/is-math-real/
======
goldenkey
The author brings up a good point. In mathematics, existence includes all
possibilities and constructs that emanate from an axiomatic system. But in the
universe as a whole, we have a time element - can we say the heat death of the
universe is real and -exists- if it hasn't happened yet but is a forgone
consequence of the universe's physical rules? Furthermore, if the origin of
the universe is simply some simple rules that cause the notions of space and
time and all the consequent physics - would we not abstract and say that the
truest sense of the universe is then its simplest constituents - ie. the
original mathematical rules that cast spacetime into existence? Math is all
about generalizing and abstracting to more universally applicable truths. It
is the science of pure truth. And I also believe that human instinct of
seeking higher platitudes of knowledge is also based on abstracting ideas and
truths in more generally applicable forms. Ultimately our concious experience
is filtered by our Phaneron [1]. So it is hard to be concrete on an opinion
about the universe when our own model of cognition is much more limited and
thus a smaller universe of discoverable truth. That is where faith exists. I
liken wisdom about full truth to be best described by buddhists, if the
universe is all form, the origin of form, then it is impossible to see its
form from the outside. [2] Recursion and self description is the origin of all
antimonies. One cannot fully perceive the black box that one is an inhabitant
of. The outside perspective, the true non shadowed clockwork, will always be a
mystery.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phaneron](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phaneron)

[2]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skolem%27s_paradox](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skolem%27s_paradox)

